
Show HN: I made (another) note-taking app, with a numi/soulver-like calculator - daijiobu204
http://usemodule.com
======
daijiobu204
I really like the numi/soulver calculator concept, and so have added it as a
module to my note taking app. Looking forward to what you guys think!

